# Where To Buy Silkworms



## Warr (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been looking for silkworms for ages and haven't had any luck.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 14, 2008)

You can't get them now matey, it's getting cold and there will be no mulberry leaves to feed them.....unless you live in the warmer parts of OZ.
BUT stay tuned, cause i've got plans on the board top make a silkworm chow that we can use all year round or atleast when there are no leaves.
I have heaps of eggs, but tere'll be nothing to feed them shortly!


----------



## tadpoles (Apr 14, 2008)

Same, same 
I''ve got over 10 thousand eggs in the fridge, but you just have to wait untill spring, when mullberry leaves grow back.

Southside Morelia What stuff are you using in the chow?
I was experiemnting with differnt mediums last summer, I think organic soyabean flour worked best.
have you done any tests so far?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 15, 2008)

tadpoles said:


> Same, same
> I''ve got over 10 thousand eggs in the fridge, but you just have to wait untill spring, when mullberry leaves grow back.
> 
> Southside Morelia What stuff are you using in the chow?
> ...


It's a secret..MUUUhahahahahaha!
All will be revealed when I crack it!


----------



## Kirby (Apr 15, 2008)

you can import REAL silkworm chow from the states... 
check out mulberryfarms.com

tadpoles.. send me a PM when your ready.. i got some off you last year...


----------

